# 2.2 dCi smoke



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum but have been wanting to register for a few months now.
In november I bought my 2006 turbo diesel X-trail. What can I say? I just love this car, It has been working almost perfect with a few minor issues but 
I know I did not buy a new car so that is to be expected. Has a problem with the front right wheel bearing (now fixed for about US $95) but thats basically it.

I have noticed one thing though, and thats the reason for this thread. When a spool up the turbo (specially in second and third gear) I do get a lot of black smoke coming out from the exhaust. No smoke when I turn it on in the morning, no smoke when driving under about 2k rpm.
First thing I did was to used an injection cleaner for diesels two fill ups in a row (no difference) then I changed the oil to full synthetic Akron for turbo diesels (same here) we even checked the fuel water trap.

Do you guys have any idea of what could be the cause?

Thank you very much in advanced.


----------



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well... got some news. Seemed that some turbo internals where busted as well as some gaskets, thus the oil kept getting through into the intercooler. Turbo overhaul (part swap, balance, etc) $475 (thank God I do not live in any well developed country, if not it would had costme alot more)
I am running about 134,000 km, has anybody had this problem?


----------

